# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (FIFA 09 vs. Pro Evolution Soccer 2009)



## Administrator (22. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (FIFA 09 vs. Pro Evolution Soccer 2009)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## seech (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Die Frage stellt sich doch gar nicht. Da könnte man genau so gut fragen, wofür man sein Geld ausgeben würde, wenn ein Lamborghini genau so viel kosten würde wie ein Dacia Logan


----------



## Mothman (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				seech am 22.07.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage stellt sich doch gar nicht. Da könnte man genau so gut fragen, wofür man sein Geld ausgeben würde, wenn ein Lamborghini genau so viel kosten würde wie ein Dacia Logan


Hey, meine Eltern haben den Logan und der ist echt gut.   
Aber du hast recht. PES ist einfach eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## daddyprime (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

was für ne frage. in welcher welt leben die eigentlich wo sich fifa kaufen wollen? wollt ihr das spielen oder einfach mal ein spiel in den mülleimer werfen?


----------



## Mardyr (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

ich spiele seit PES4 diese reihe, aber es gibt immernoch leute, die FIFA nunmal lieber mögen, wo ist das problem für euch?
im übrigen bin ich von PES 2008 total enttäuscht... das schlechteste PES, das ich gespielt hab.
da müssen die schon einen gewaltigen schritt machen für PES 2009, damit ich es mir holen würde...
so toll war PES 2008 nicht, als dass man einfach pauschal sagen kann, dass PES 2009 gut / besser als FIFA 09 wird


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				daddyprime am 24.07.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne frage. in welcher welt leben die eigentlich wo sich fifa kaufen wollen? wollt ihr das spielen oder einfach mal ein spiel in den mülleimer werfen?



Nun nach dem eher mageren 2008er Teil hoffe ich auf Besserung. FIFA behalte ich wegen der Lizenzen aber weiterhin im Auge, sofern sie die Grafikengine und Ballphysik ordentlich hinbekommen.

Hab keine Lust mir wieder zich Zeug runterzuladen nur damit ich die ehrwürdige Bundesliga genießen kann, deshalb warte ich das erste mal seit langem einfach ab was besser wird.


----------



## ghost5000 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				MaxPayne0021 am 07.08.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> daddyprime am 24.07.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht nur der 2008er teil war mager   

Bin jetzt nicht sooo der Fusball Fan,aber PES finde ich sehr geil! FIFA verkommt da eher zu nem 08/15 Spiel. EA lockt doch nur mit seinen ganzen Lizenzen, ohne die wärer es sicherlich noch weniger FIFA spieler


----------

